
Show HN: Part Placer, an automatic cutlist generator - vailripper
https://part-placer.com
======
vailripper
Wanted to share a fun tool I just finished up as a means to learn some React!
In my day job I'm a web developer, and decided to build a little tool for
generating optimized cut lists from a list of parts! It's a PWA, integrates
with the beforeinstall events on chrome and the Share API on mobile. It was a
fun project in seeing how far PWA's have come! Would love any feedback

[https://part-placer.com/](https://part-placer.com/)

Source is here:

[https://github.com/tyschroed/part-placer](https://github.com/tyschroed/part-
placer)

